# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Alianzas Estratégicas de AgroFórum.pe

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Quiero contarles que en nuestro afán de seguir creciendo como medio especializado en agricultura y agronegocios, AgroFórum.pe viene cerrando algunas alianzas estratégicas que nos permitirán brindar un mejor servicio a todos los usuarios que forman parte de nuestra comunidad. 
Algo que siempre nos ha hecho falta como foro, es la capacidad de brindar asistencia técnica virtual a quienes tienen dudas por resolver, y que por cuestiones de profesión, no hemos podido atender como un medio especializado como éste lo haría. Siempre dije que soy Publicista, por lo que tengo el agrado de informarles que a partir de esta semana, AgroFórum.pe contará con un Ing. Agrónomo en sus filas, que estará encargado de orientar a los usuarios y responder los temas donde la opinión de un experto en temas técnicos sea importante. 
Ya muchos deben conocerlo a través de AgroFórum, pero para quienes no lo conozcan, se trata del *Ing. Carlos Castañeda (kscastaneda)*, quien es y ha sido uno de los usuarios que más ha contribuido con la información técnica que se encuentra en nuestro portal, y que participa intercambiando información de manera voluntaria y gratuita desde el primer año en que se fundó AgroFórum. 
Por ello, ayer hemos formalizado una alianza estratégica entre *AgroFórum.pe* y la empresa *Biofertil Perú*, que aparte de ser manejada por el Ing. Carlos Castañeda, es proveedora de insumos foliares y fertilizantes para la agroindustria; por lo que corresponderá a nosotros promocionar y dar a conocer los productos que comercializa Biofertil Perú a través de AgroFórum.pe, para que ustedes puedan contar con la asistencia virtual del Ing. Castañeda *(siempre y cuando las dudas se resuelvan a través de AgroFórum)*, pues la idea es que esa valiosa información que se intercambia de manera gratuita, quede almacenada para que otros usuarios puedan hacer uso de ella a través del tiempo. 
Estamos seguros que es una primera alianza estratégica que nos traerá beneficios a ambos -y a nuestras empresas- por lo que espero que este nuevo servicio sea del agrado y de mucha utilidad para los usuarios que participan en AgroForum.pe 
Pronto verán plasmada esta alianza, así que invito también a otras personas o empresas interesadas en formar una alianza estratégica con AgroFórum.pe, ya que estoy seguro que en muchos casos, "la unión hace la fuerza".  
Saludos y ya les estaré informando de otra alianza estratégica enfocada -como siempre- a brindar información útil de manera libre y gratuita.Temas similares: 3er Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Críticas a AgroFórum.pe Artículo: Minag promueve alianzas con gobierno regional y municipios de Junín para ejecutar proyectos en el agro Santiago Paz: "Promoveré alianzas económicas con gobiernos europeos" Confiep: Perú hace bien en buscar alianzas con potencias para obtener más inversiones

----------


## gjaram

Excelente idea Bruno!, te felicito!, Saludos, Gloria

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muchas gracias Gloria  :Smile:  ... Espero todo salga como lo imaginamos con Carlos. 
Te cuento también que otra cosa que me gustaría mucho, es poder contar con la participación de más usuarios de Chile como tú, y de otros países de la región también. Alguna vez le propuse a los del Portal Frutícola para intercambiar banners publicitarios y así captar más usuarios paisanos tuyos, pero al parecer no se interesaron. 
Ya lo he pensado antes, así que dime qué piensas si creo un salón nuevo de "Foros Internacionales" aquí en AgroFórum, con varias salas específicas para cada país de la región: Chile, Argentina, Colombia, Ecuador, México, etc; para que puedan publicar temas e intercambiar opiniones entre usuarios del mismo país, ya que las realidades son distintas en cada uno de ellos. 
Si podemos apoyarnos de alguna manera para conseguir el objetivo que te mencioné al principio, y vernos beneficiados los dos, me avisas para conversar al respecto. 
Muchas gracias por compartir tu conocimiento con nosotros,  y por ser parte de la familia de AgroFórum  :Wave:

----------


## gjaram

Bruno; me encantaría poder participar en una alianza para compartir conocimientos y experiencias. A decir verdad Agroforum me ha servido de mucha ayuda para darme a conocer profesionalmente en su país. A través de este portal fue que me contactaron hace muchos años para asesorar a la empresa en Paijan, experiencia "enriquecedora" y la que me dio una gran satisfacción personal al formar Invitroberries, capacitando a una persona que me hubiera gustado mucho que haya continuado en esta línea de trabajo. Me daré el tiempo necesario para responder las preguntas que lleguen a mi área de trabajo.  Muchas gracias por la invitación Bruno.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Gloria: 
Efectivamente todos los que hemos participado constantemente en AgroFórum, hemos sido beneficiados de alguna manera con contactos, por lo que me alegra saber que hayamos podido contribuir en algo para que tu nombre y tu experiencia se haga conocida en el Perú. 
Como te lo comenté, acabo de crear un "Foro Internacional", para ver si los usuarios de otros países empiezan a utilizar dichas salas de discusión, para tratar temas que tengan que ver con sus respectivos países, pues como digo, las realidades varían de país en país, y siempre es bueno poder intercambiar opiniones con gente de tu misma nacionalidad; así que espero que nuestros usuarios del extranjero puedan sacarle provecho a esta herramienta de comunicación, porque sé que muchos nos siguen, pero siento que no tienen el espacio adecuado para poder participar en AgroFórum, ya que casi todos los temas están relacionados con la agricultura del Perú. 
Te he dado la categoría de "Moderadora" en el sub foro de Chile, para ver si puedes empezar a manejarlo con el objetivo de fomentar el uso de nuestro foro en tu país. Así como te hiciste un nombre acá en Perú, también te puede servir para reforzar tu nombre y tu imagen en el mismo Chile, así que espero podamos trabajar este foro internacional con tu ayuda, ya que el Perú aprendió muchísimo de la agricultura chilena, y estoy seguro que podríamos seguir aprendiendo de ustedes, porque tienen gente muy capacitada en temas de agricultura y agronegocios. 
Como te decía, mi objetivo es atraer a usuarios chilenos y de otros países para participen aquí, por lo que tal vez este nuevo "Foro Internacional" nos pueda ayudar a conseguirlo. En la medida que tu participación y moderación me permita alcanzar dicho objetivo, yo te podría apoyar con temas de marketing y publicidad que podríamos difundir a través de AgroFórum, como por ejemplo publicar alguna nota en nuestro boletín, o darte espacios publicitarios para que anuncies tus productos o servicios. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## patricio 2000

Estimado Bruno 
Me gustaría poder participar en una alianza para compartir conocimientos y experiencias. 
 Mi nombre es Patricio French soy ingeniero agrónomo argentino. 
He tenido el privilegio de escribir varias notas en Agroforum siempre sobre temas referidos al riego. 
Me interesaría abrir un Foro de algo tan importante  para el peruano como es la forma de regar. 
Con intercambio de opiniones, tratando que sea algo dinámico. 
Tengo mucha información muy útil de Argentina, Brasil y de Estados Unidos de cómo se riega. 
Por ejemplo un tema vital para el Perú como es el uso del agua podría ser un tema. 
En ese punto se podría iniciar _“como hizo Estados Unidos para aumentar la eficiencia del riego a nivel nacional, cuando en 1980 estaba en  una situación similar a la que se encuentra  Perú hoy”_ 
Nuevamente estimado Bruno aguardo tu opinión, desde ya muchas gracias por tu atención 
Ing. Patricio French

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Patricio: 
Sentémonos a conversar al respecto, porque sí me interesaría poder contar con tu conocimiento acerca del tema de riego,ya que es muy importante. Es cuestión de ver de qué manera podemos beneficiarnos ambos, apoyándonos mutuamente; porque lo que yo pido es básicamente uno o varios Ingenieros Agrónomos que participen continuamente aquí y ayuden a otros usuarios respondiendo sus consultas o dudas. Quiero que los usuarios de AgroFórum puedan estar seguros que aquí encontrarán al menos una respuesta del alguien calificado en temas de agricultura, porque yo no lo estoy. 
Podríamos reunirnos la semana que viene en mi oficina, o si gustas conversamos por skype. 
Gracias por tu ofrecimiento y saludos

----------

